# One twin bar platy fry yay!!!!



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

so i looked in the breeder box i had mama platy in (having some temp problems with the holding the heater went out the water is freezing!!!) and guess what i've got one little twin bar fry! idk when it came but it is here and who knows when/if she'll drop more today but i'm assuming so bc she still does look prego (yet i know they're always prego!) but ya i'm so happy! my wish came true even if its just one ha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

congrats! one is a start...she might drop a few more....


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

a few years ago I bred a gold male twin bar to a red wag female. The fry that were male took after the father and the fry that were female took after the mother. Now we are 3 or 4 generations away from the original breeding and we have gold color males with black fins and tails and pale orange females with black tails. There are only a few now that come out with the 2 bars and the red top fin and they are all male.
The genetics of it is mind boggling-- I am waiting for a gold bar feamle but none in 2 years!!


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

geesh. well i just got her so idk what she bred with. but i guess i'll find out if the little guy/girl makes it to adult hood.. which i hope it does


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

platies are really nice fish all round. I especially love female fish because they tend to their own knitting . males can be scrappy and seem to have a pecking order.
However overall they have a wide variety of colors, get along well in the community tank and generally don't cause trouble.( unlike swordtails-- an aggressive lot)


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

congrats i was happy when i got my first twin bar fry


----------

